# WANTED :antique American (racing/ safety) bike



## Velo-dream (Feb 15, 2013)

hello I'm totally new on this forum 

here's my first question:

*I'm looking for an antique American racing/safety bicycle for sale*

ANY ONE HAS ONE ??

Thanks for answering

kris-belgium-Europe


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 15, 2013)

*wanted antique bicycle*

thanks for looking !


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2013)

*erase*

meant to pm


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 18, 2013)

still looking....


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2013)

Did you see this?

http://capecod.craigslist.org/atq/3583213310.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2013)

Is $4000 shipped in your budget?


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 19, 2013)

budget depends on offers with  pics 

so make me some offers  please :o:o

thanks


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 20, 2013)

velootje said:


> budget depends on offers with  pics
> 
> so make me some offers  please :o:o
> 
> thanks






here some examples of nice wanted  racers


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 20, 2013)

velootje said:


> here some examples of nice wanted  racers



I guess - kind of like these!!!


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 21, 2013)

yes that's more like it 

what are the selling prices ??


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 21, 2013)

velootje said:


> yes that's more like it
> 
> what are the selling prices ??




again ...my email is corbettclassics@me.com if you would like to discuss
the bikes further.  I have sent a couple of replies to your messages.  Thanks


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 24, 2013)

send you a mail today !!

thanks for responding !!


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 25, 2013)

*racers*

that's what I like ....


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 25, 2013)

That's my old Iver Johnson "Lovell Special".  About 1898 ...
Recently offered back to me if I want it.  That was a nice racer!
Here's another couple of pics of it.  Enjoy ..


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 26, 2013)

what is  the selling price...??


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 1, 2013)

still looking....


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 12, 2013)

bump it up...as a reminder !


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 26, 2013)

*antique racing bicycle wanted*



velootje said:


> bump it up...as a reminder !




still looking and searching ,behind doors , in corners etc....


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 30, 2013)

*antique racing bicycle from +/- 1900*

bump it up...as a reminder !


----------



## Velo-dream (Apr 3, 2013)

still wanted to BUY !!

send me your offers please

THANKS !!


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 23, 2014)

*american bicycle about 1900*

bump

-->> of course someone who is willing to ship his bike to Belgium )


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 25, 2014)

no one ...?

I bought several catalogues and parts, send without any problem( except for some custom taxes )

.....now I need only a complete bike


----------



## walter branche (Feb 25, 2014)

*price*

you should put your budget in the open , if you want a 4,000.00 bike ,you will get a 4,000 bike if you only want to spend 1,000 thats what will be offered , it is not a game ,also not a joke , .. it will be better for you ,, get a flight into albany ,new york ,rent a car ,come to copake april 12 th ,take your pick , swap meet on friday ,,your choice ,meet the people ,, .. the bikes are not rare , you just have to be here or there to make your dream come true ,  walter branche , there is also an auction bike show coming up in england ,


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi walter

budget is one thing.....there are very beautifull bikes here on this forum ,a lot more than on the wheelmen,and  even at a fair price,

 I only cannot get them shipped to Europe at a fair price !

and I also  know off the upcoming sale in England

rgds

kris, antwerp


----------

